

Windcatcher: air multiplier fills matresses instantly - zweiterlinde
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1484284472/

======
nrlucas
looks like kickstarter links will redirect to /profile/ if you don't include
the entire uri.

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1484284472/windcatcher-i...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1484284472/windcatcher-
inflates-in-seconds-with-no-power-or-p)

